# 94 s10 blazer viper alarm 600



## acidburn215 (May 31, 2011)

hey i have a 1994 chevy s10 blazer and it has the regular viper 600 alarm in it now and was wondering if anyone had any diagrams.. need to remove alarm car wont start with it and have no remotes for alarm so it is pointless to keep it in.. thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

acidburn215 said:


> hey i have a 1994 chevy s10 blazer and it has the regular viper 600 alarm in it now and was wondering if anyone had any diagrams.. need to remove alarm car wont start with it and have no remotes for alarm so it is pointless to keep it in.. thanks


 Just drop the finish panel under the dashboard you will see the BRAIN of the alarm, then find where they connect to the factory wires and cut them off, always use tape to cover up the left over from the cut section.


----------

